# Aug 1st Hamburg Show -Who/What's gonna be there?



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

(I've restarted this thread as the last one got renamed)

Just curious who's planning on going to the Aug 1st *Hamburg* show, and what you'll have available or are looking for.
I'll be selling:
*G/B auratus: jtads, juvies, 2 adult males, 1 adult female*
*Leuc juvies (possibly some adults too)*
*Azureus juvies*
*BL Vent juvies*
*Colbalt juvies*
*Tinc Powder Blue Adult Female*
*Flies/springs/beetles*
*Supplies*
*And, the all new FNT's T-shirts!!!*
Let me know if you want anything put aside for you. 

Also, I'm looking to for the following for sale/trade:
*Female E. Anthonyi Santa Isabel
Male Azureus*
*Female P. Vittatus
Male P. Aurotaenia
Female D. Tinc citronella
Male D. Tinc powder blue*
Please let me know if you have any of these available!

See you Aug 1st!!
Keith


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I will be there mostly as a spectator. This will be my first show, i'm not going with a pre-made list of things I want. Though I may look for some tincs. and possibly snakes or geckos.
I'm told that I'll want to bring a pocket full of money! LOL
Thom O.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i will be there plus a few of the board members i'm sure. not sure of the crowds though. 
if you go be ready to sweat if it is warm. a few years back black jungle vendored this show but i don't know if they do anymore.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Ill be there haha =)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll be there. 


Ed


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

i am interested in 

G/B auratus: jtads, juvies, 2 adult males, 1 adult female
Leuc juvies (possibly some adults too)
Azureus juvies

what are your prices going to be?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Matt and I will have a table as usual......lots of plants, broms, feeder insects, beetles, FF, Isos.....

Excelsior, cups, screens, bottles, Leca

Standby on the livestock as the temps will be in the mid 90's F......we are trying to bring some gel packs and cooling systems.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Ahhh, gotta love the Aug show!Lets hope for some cloud cover to keep the temps down!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Any one going to have any male imitators or female intermedius there?

I wont be going but a friend of mine will be going and taking along some of my stuff.

Media
Excelsior
Fruit flies
Springs
Rice flour beetles. 
Brewers yeast.
Proponic acid solution
Benzyl Benzonate ( did I spell that right)

Here is my want list 

Intermedius ( female)
Male imitator
Female vitattus


I do have a group of 4 turq and bronze auratus I can send with him if any one is interested.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have to miss this one. If anybody is interested, I can have the following delivered to the show for pickup:

Leuc Froglets
Azureus Froglets
Culture Media w/cups, lids, & excelsior
probable pair of red/orange bastis

Thanks and enjoy the show,

Chris


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'll be missing this one as well - playing rugby in Saranac Lake that weekend.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Is this an outdoor show? Is that why the temp thing is an issue?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Jellyman said:


> Is this an outdoor show? Is that why the temp thing is an issue?


No it's just in an non-air conditioned field house. It's heated in the winter but in the summer it's just ambient air temp plus the heat of several hundred heat lamps and 4,000+ people. They could use a place TWICE the size and it would still be crowded! Crazy!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

the show is held in a fieldhouse/gymnasium type of building. there are alot of tables and sometimes alot of people. the cooling system is pretty much a few open windows or atleast fans up in the ceiling which don't seem to do anything cooling wise. 
walt


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Beat ya Walt! Haha!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Atleast its been really cool this summer


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

That must be rough when the temps up but I would be glad to bear the heat if we had a show of that size and quality in the Kansas City area!!!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah the last august show smelled like BO big time! It is a sweet show though! I'm very glad to only be 1.5 hours away!


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

melas said:


> Yeah the last august show smelled like BO big time! It is a sweet show though! I'm very glad to only be 1.5 hours away!


It's either 4 hours to St Louis or 5 hours to Oklahoma City. I have to make a mini vacation just to go to a good reptile show.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

=)

Yea the show is always hot as h%ll, but its the only one I go to and its always great
Plus hehe I'm only 10mins away so I'm usually sitting in line for 1 and a half hour cause I get there so early


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

all this week in the area it is supposed to be warm and humid. saturday it is supposed to be not as humid but still it will be stuffy in there. i'm glad i live about 35 miles from there. could be worse, could have the crowds like feb. show with the august weather. that would be unbearable. 
melas you beat me because i am a slow typer


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Will anybody be selling intermedius? And if so, for what price?


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah im going to be at this show not sure if eli will be attending depends how shes feeling im a bit worried to bring her there and have people bump into her belly especially since shes so small.. so i worry about that plus the heat in there can get unbareable just like the smell lol. im hoping to go there and get this trade going and have a good time maybe get some supplys ect.. not looking to bring any animals home unless they will fit in a viv i already have made and are same type of frogs already have lol.

-Derek


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I am planning to be vending this Sat.Have lots of stuff to bring. Anyone from DB please stop by and say high. 
Randy
E and K Best Buys


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

dartsami said:


> I am planning to be vending this Sat.


About time you show up again! Haha! We'll see you then!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like Hamburg is gonna have a bunch of darts and related stuff...

Should be a good show despite the heat.

Be sure to stop and say.....hey......


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll be there but no one knows me I guess I'll have to introduce myself. I'll be lookin for broms,other plants, and excelsor. Philsuma I think at the last show I bought some broms and suppliments from you.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

So...... how was it?


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I wish that I could have gone...I planned on it but, ya know, when I plan things, they never work out. Hope to hear all about it!
Thom O.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

And now....the much anticipated review:

We had, in attendence - *vending*:


Me and Matt (Melas) right behind..

Keith and his dad (Frogs and Things)

Randy S. (Dartsami)

Tim Heath

Mike Shrom (Above average amphibians)

Troy (Regal Reptiles)
.....attending:


Ed K
Walt (pa Walt)
Dan and his little brother (DF20)
Nathan
Derek and his lady
John and his lady
(Wug)
and at least a couple more..pardon me if I missed anyone - the heat was @ 87-88F and it was making me a little crazy.

There was the usual decent stuff....something for everyone. Tincs, some WC but acclimated Pums. Imi's, Vents, Auratus....some green sips. Plants, cuttings, broms, all sorts of feeder insects at ROCK bottom prices.

Numerous escapee mega worms (fast)...some squished and some made it..

All and all...very decent crowd and showing despite the heat and economy. Good time.

*Funny sight of the show*: There was a young man, looked to be in his late 20's holding a feeder duckling close to his chest. He stood in front of our table with a blank, almost hypnotized look on his face, all the while, petting the baby duck in a slow, gentle, determined manner. I wondered exactly why, or more directly, what reason it was purchased. The guy had the small box that it was sold in, but obviously needed to take it out and carry it about the show. The funny, or perhaps sad thing, was that it releaved itself on the guy's yellow shirt some time ago, and the small dark crusty line was very visable.

Just a surreal event during a very hot 6 + hours.....at least for me.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't hang out at this one but it was way too hot....
it was good to say hi to those I did see. 

Ed


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Was good to see you all today and vending back to back with Matt and Phil! Temps didn't get above 88, so no issues with the frogs. Not a bad show for Aug, but could have left after about 1PM. It died out extra early. Picked up a number of adult frogs that I was looking for too!
Thanks all for braving the heat....and the smell!!!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how come you guys never take any pics ofhte animals at teh show?


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey all 
I was there! Haha 
I got 2 alanis froglets =)
It was a good show, and the first one that the girlfriend was with


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Pshhh I made a trade with dan so I was able to get a nice pair of cayos along with a breeding tti of vents with some Tads and eggs along with a tankmate auratus for Eli's little guy hopper and the new one is scooter


----------



## Wug (Mar 1, 2009)

Good time. Wish I would have stayed longer and talked w. some of you guys but it was hot and crowded in there. I got a savanna monitor for a friend and didn't wanna stay w. him. Maybe next time I'll stay and chat for a bit.


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

I traded cayo pair with Derek for basti pair, got 5 bl&b auratus, and 2 Caipria speckled auratus.

It was a little hot but fun. matt was my personal vanna white!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

DF20 said:


> It was a little hot but fun. matt was my personal vanna white!


Yeah and I totally OWNED it!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

melas said:


> Yeah and I totally OWNED it!


 
Yes.....yes you did , you attention ho.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> Yes.....yes you did , you attention ho.


You know me . . . I'm just regular old attention ho from way back . . .


----------

